# 2015 archery pine valley antelope



## Silentanddeadly (Aug 26, 2015)

Had a great hunt first weekend had bad luck had my bow break but luckily I was able to borrow my cousins bow and got a cool unique buck I will right a story of the hunt and post it here soon


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool looking loper there. Very nice.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

awesome


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!! Cool buck.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Cool Looking buck! Welcome to the forum. I love the name BTW


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Very cool. I had the same tag but turned it in due to an injury.


----------



## Silentanddeadly (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks it was a very fun hunt I have a page on Facebook called silent and deadly outdoors prizes and stuff are given away each month


----------



## Silentanddeadly (Aug 26, 2015)

highcountryfever said:


> Very cool. I had the same tag but turned it in due to an injury.


Saw lots of speed goats had a great time to bad you got injured


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great Job S&D. That is one cool Lope.------SS


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats and thanks for sharing! That is a neat looking antelope!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Silentanddeadly said:


> Saw lots of speed goats had a great time to bad you got injured


It's not too bad. but shoulder injuries suck. It is almost back to normal. I tried to pull my bow back the other night for the first time in 2 months. Not quite there yet. I will probably put in for the tag again next year.


----------



## grizzlyhunter (May 24, 2015)

Congrats on the great goat. I was lucky enough to take one in the same unit opening day. What a great hunt.


----------

